# Circuito de corrimiento a la derecha



## Bodrigo (Mar 10, 2007)

Quisiera saber si pudieran otorgarme el diagrama de un circuito con corrimiento a la derecha, pues he estado investigando y al parecer puedo utilizar flip flops JK para realizar este proceso no se si este circuito 74LS76N me ayudaría

Gracias


----------



## canales (Mar 12, 2007)

Saludos.

Te recomiendo que investigues acerca de los registros de desplazamiento. Al parecer eso es lo que necesitas.

Buen dia.


----------



## davidpuerto (Feb 3, 2010)

Aqui te dejo una pagina con la teoria de Registros de Corrimiento.
http://www.virtual.unal.edu.co/cursos/ingenieria/2000477/lecciones/060401.htm


----------

